# Problemas con Tarjeta de Video Nvidia Geforce 7200 gs



## neptali17 (Sep 2, 2010)

Que tal amigos del foro, tengo una tarjeta de video Geforce 7200 gs la cual cuando enciendo mi pc presenta unos signo de exclamación que llenan toda la pantalla, después de eso cuando ingresa a windows xp los colores se muestran de manera muy extraña, por ejemplo recuerdan una configuración de pantalla en windows 98? de 16 o 32 colores? Bueno, así se muestran los colores de la tarjeta de video en windows xp, la he chequeado y no tiene nada quemado y el ventilador funciona bien.


----------



## DanielU (Sep 2, 2010)

Busca los drivers actualizados en la pagina de Nvidia, entra en modo seguro, desinstala el driver de la vga desde el panel de control>sistema>hardware>administrador de dispositivos>adaptadores de pantalla> click derecho>desinstalar

Reinicia la pc, entra en modo normal, te va a aparecer un cuadro diciendo que se encontro nuevo hardware, en ese momento buscas el driver que descargaste y lo instalas.


----------



## DavidFelipe (Oct 3, 2010)

Dices que no tiene nada quemado? Prueba y examina mas a fondo los condensadores, por si alguno esta inflado, que este suele ser un problema, revisas bien porque no necesariamente se queman, si no es esto, prueba quitando el disipador y examina minuciosamente los condensadores ceramicos osea los pequeños y las pistas, y en definitiva ves que tu tarjeta de video esta en buen estado fisico, pruebala en otro pc, es lo mejor, puede ser tu tyarjeta madre, instalandole los drivers adecuados, aunque no es problema de drivers porque dioces que apenas prendes se llena de signos la pantalla, en ultimas tendras que actualizar la BIOS de tu tarjeta, proceso complej de realizar y consiguiendo la BIOS adecuada, si la tienes, prueba bajar algun programa de actualizacion de bios preferiblemente del proveedor de tu tarjeta en este caso NVIDIA, si no sabes como se realiza el proceso, busca en internet googlea un poco pero recuerda que la bios es serio, si lo haces mal no te servira para nada, pero viendo tal falla, es la ultima alternativa si las anteriores no son.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 3, 2010)

Grabate un ubuntu en un CD y arranca desde DVD eso te garaniza que si funciona es un problema de windows. El ubunru automaticamente se reconfigura y todo sin tocar para nada el disco duro.
Si es un pentium
ubuntu-10.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso

Si cuando enciendes y durante la deteccion de los discos duros salen signos raros  es muy mal sintoma, suelen tener alguna memoria estropeada.


----------



## DavidFelipe (Oct 3, 2010)

Lo que te dije es reafirmado con lo que dice tiopepe123 los signos al inicio dan cuenta de que ademas de ser mal sintoma, tiene que ver con el hardware, nada de drivers, sencillamente porq al momento de encenderse el pc, no cargas ningun drivers, por lo cual la imagen que entrega la tarjeta no depende de ellos, es un emnsaje almacenado en la BIOS por ejemplo en las tarjetas FX5500 que al inicio dicen la marca, la version del bios y la memoria, y no necesariamente puede ser una memoria, puede ser la BIOS de la misma en todo caso prueba todas las formas que te hemos planteado


----------



## thestig (Oct 6, 2010)

Tengo la misma placa de video y hace una semana me hizo algo parecido, cuando iniciaba hacía rayas blancas en toda la pantalla y despues no terminaba de arrancar nunca y se apagaba el testigo del monitor como si estuviese apagada la PC. El técnico la desconectó y habilitó la placa onboard de la mother y se solucionó el problema. Me dijo que es muy común esta falla en placa que no tienen cooler y se recalientan por falta de enfriamiento o suciedad, así que no va a quedar otra que cambiarla. Viéndola de cerca en una parte se percibe la resina del estaño como cuando se suelda en una pcb de un electrodoméstico.


----------



## angelitovz (Nov 7, 2010)

Hola amigos, yo tengo un problema, es que tengo una placa igual pero mi problema es que arranca el Windows pero no me genera nada de video, que configuración debería hacer en la Bios ?


----------



## DavidFelipe (Nov 7, 2010)

La resolución está por encima de la que soporta tu monitor, prueba conectando un monitor de 1280 x 1024 y cámbiala a 800 x 600 y ponle de nuevo tu monitor, o entra a modo a prueba de fallos con F8 al inicio y me dices si arrancó y lograste entrar a escritorio.


----------

